# Rollover mit Gray-Filter auch umgekehrt?



## Vitalis (9. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Es gibt doch diese Möglichkeit den Gray()-Filter des IE auszunutzen und mit CSS einen Hover-Effekt zu erreichen, wie z.B. bei Dr. Web. Ein farbiges Bild wird dann s/w wenn die Maus drüberfährt. Hier eine Beschreibung..

Der Code steht in einer externen CSS-Datei:
*a:hover .bildlink { filter='gray()'; }*
Mit class="bildlink" im img-Tag bekommt der Bildlink diese Hover-Wirkung.

Ich würde das jetzt aber gerne andersrum haben, Bild grau, beim drüberfahren wird es farbig. Weiß jemand, wie man das ohne Javascript machen könnte? Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden..


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. September 2002)

hi,

dann probiere es mal umgekehrt 

a:hover .bildlink { filter='gray()'; }


alt

neu 

a .bildlink { filter='gray()'; }

a:hover .bildlink { filter=''; }

weiß nicht ob da nun none oder leer oder sowas drinne stehen muss oder ob filter da überhaupt noch stehen muss.. na ja, sitze gerade auf der arbeit und keine zeit das zu testen, sooooo probiere es mal aus, sollte aber funzen


----------



## Vitalis (11. September 2002)

Hm, das hab ich auch schon probiert.. aber es bleibt dann leider grau beim drüberfahren mit der Maus. Hm, ein anderes Problem ist, daß ich heute auf einem anderen Rechner mit IE5.0 gesehen habe, wie die Bilder nach dem Hovereffekt s/w bleiben und nicht wieder bunt werden... seltsam.


----------



## sam (11. September 2002)

wie wärs mit js?  

```
function color(obj) {obj.filters.gray.enabled=false;}
function gray(obj) {obj.filters.gray.enabled=true;}
```


----------



## Vitalis (13. September 2002)

Hm sam, das scheint nicht zu funktionieren, denn der IE meldet einen Fehler: "filters.gray ist Null oder kein Objekt"

Hab jetzt aber was gefunden: http://www.drweb.de/trickkiste/tricks196.shtml

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von JavaScript, da kannst ja wahnsinnig werden.. aber Danke Dir


----------



## sam (16. September 2002)

gerade noch im irc-channel und jetzt schon im forum:
http://www.w33k.de/stuff/filter.gray.htm


----------

